# Estoy muy acojonado por los ahorros, vosotros no?



## No Residente Fiscal (8 Feb 2022)

La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.

Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.

_Inmobiliario_, en lugares donde podria tener algun valor, los precios estan por las nubes. En provincias dejadas de la mano de Dios, los pisos estan baratos. Pero comprar alli es tirar el dinero, porque no hay demanda.
_Bolsa_, inflada (y manipulada). Y aun queda por llegar, la madre de todas las crisis (cuando el BCE lo estime oportuno).
_Oro_. Carisimo en estos momentos. Era para haber comprado antes.
_Depositos. Bonos. Bancolchon._ Todos muy por debajo de la inflacion.
_Bitcoin_. Igual que el oro.
Quemar el dinero en un _MBA_? Ya se ha dicho en este foro, que sin contactos, no sirve de nada.
Emprender un _negocio_. No, lo que yo se hacer, lo saben hacer indios a un precio diez veces menor.
_Tierras_. Soy un urbanita. No tengo ni idea.
Yo estoy MUY acojonado. Vosotros que proponeis?


----------



## Dmtry (8 Feb 2022)

Todo al rojo


----------



## damnit (8 Feb 2022)

Por enésima vez: fondos o etf indexados si no tienes intención de tocar ese dinero en una década o mas. Es tu manera más segura de proteger tu dinero por todos los frentes. Si lo perdieras todo estando indexado, tu menor preocupación ese día sería tu dinero.


----------



## TercioVascongado (8 Feb 2022)

Fondos indexados y BTC en DCA.


----------



## No Residente Fiscal (8 Feb 2022)

He estado investigando los fondos indexados. Los realmente buenos (o al menos los que dicen en foros que lo son) llevan en subida libre varios meses. Me da la impresion de que es muy tarde.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



ya vas tarde para reaccionar.... 

El sistema capitalista parece que ha apostado por los deudores, hipotecados, etc........ en vez de por los ahorradores.


----------



## No Residente Fiscal (8 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> ya vas tarde para reaccionar....
> 
> El sistema capitalista parece que ha apostado por los deudores, hipotecados, etc........ en vez de por los ahorradores.



Es la misma impresion que yo tengo. Que ya es muy tarde para reaccionar.


----------



## pabloiseguro (8 Feb 2022)

Consumir menos. Deje de fumar, deje de beber, deje de comprarse ropa por capricho, cancele suscripciones innecesarias, cambie a seguros más baratos, etcétera. Así compensa usted la inflación. Si esto lo hacen millones de personas, la inflación desaparece, hasta la del petróleo y la luz.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Feb 2022)

Con un sueldo normal y un alquiler que te deje 500€ limpios mes, más saber consumir. Te ríes de la inflación. 

Ahora hay inflación, ya veremos lo que hay en 2025

Todo humo y represión financiera de los vividores del sistema.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Feb 2022)

Evidentemente. Menuda pregunta. Me están robando los ahorros de un montón de años de trabajar durísimo para pagar la fiesta de las putas cigarras sociatas. Yo antes de que acabe el año lo meto todo en tocho. Y no es broma. Voy a comprar en la periferia buena de Madrid.


----------



## barborico (8 Feb 2022)

Bitcoin también estaba caro a 1k...


----------



## No Residente Fiscal (8 Feb 2022)

Lleva mucho tiempo en subida libre. Y el alza de tipos esta a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## No Residente Fiscal (8 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Evidentemente. Menuda pregunta. Me están robando los ahorros de un montón dw años de trabajar durísimo para pagar la fiesta de las putas cigarras sociatas. Yo antes de que acabe el año lo meto todo en tocho. Y no es broma. Voy a comprar en la periferia buena de Madrid.



Los precios estan por las nubes. Hubo una ventana de oportunidad en 2012-2013. Pero ahora ya es muy tarde.


----------



## geral (8 Feb 2022)

Los pisos, al menos en Valencia, están en subida libre desde hace 6 meses. Estoy como el OP, con la sensación de que he llegado tarde a todo y de que si no hago nada me comerá el ahorro la inflación.
En la zona de universidades de Valencia, por ejemplo, miré hace 2 años y pisos como este: https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96103191/ estaban en 140.000€, hoy en 169.000€ y creo que en 160.000€ desaparecería...


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (8 Feb 2022)

Los ahorros dan igual
Recuerda, 2030
No tendrás nada, y serás feliz
Da igual lo que tengas porque tendrá el valor que ellos determinen que tenga
Independientemente de donde o como lo guardes


----------



## Cormac (8 Feb 2022)

Acertar con los valores en Bolsa. No queda otra.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> Los precios estan por las nubes. Hubo una ventana de oportunidad en 2012-2013. Pero ahora ya es muy tarde.



¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Está todo por las nubes y en Madrid SE ESTÁ VENDIENDO TODO. Llevo siguiendo el mercado un año y los pisos DESAPARECEN a la velocidad de la luz de los portales.


----------



## Rediooss (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



A eso añádele la subida de impuestos, y sobre todo la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que están preparando que permitirá al gobierno requisar todo tipo de bienes a todo el mundo, cuando les dsalga del nabo y vuelvan a crear otra crisis fictícia.
Malos tiempos para los que hemos estado durante años ahorrando cuatro duros y que no vivimos de gastar más de lo que ingresamos. Es todo pura incertidumbre, hagas lo que hagas, porque nos gobierna una puta mafia.

*La Ley de Seguridad Nacional permitirá a Sánchez expropiar bienes y movilizar a los españoles*
*LA RAZÓN accede al borrador de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que legitima al Gobierno a tomar estas medidas mediante Real Decreto sin consultar al Consejo de Seguridad Nacional o al Congreso.









La Ley de Seguridad Nacional permitirá a Sánchez expropiar bienes y movilizar a los españoles


LA RAZÓN accede al borrador de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que legitima al Gobierno a tomar estas medidas mediante Real Decreto sin consultar al Consejo de Seguridad Nacional o al Congreso.




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## latostat (8 Feb 2022)

Estoy en una situación similar aunque yo pude invertir estos pasados años una parte en oro, plata, criptomonedas, bolsa y arte. Lástima que tenía también ahorros que no pude meter en ladrillo y que vieron su poder adquisitivo mermado por la inflación.

Efectivamente está todo en máximos, y cuando digo todo es todo, si coleccionabas chapas por ejemplo, está todo en máximos. Yo vendí hace unos meses todo menos el oro porque espero un crack en breve, el mercado ya empieza a dar señales de debilidad. Con la zanahoria de la inflación mucha gente está invirtiendo en lo que sea con tal de no tener los euros en el banco sin generar y tengo la sensación de que los que aguanten esa tormenta tendrán su recompensa.

Obviamente los burbujistas pecamos de ver siempre el crack a la vuelta de la esquina en cada octubre y puede que no llegue nunca. Las cigarras que se cipotecaron a tipo variable en 2011 vencieron a todas las hormigas pero bueno ahora ya es tarde y no hay mucho margen de maniobra. La opción que contemplo yo es aguantar la tormenta de la inflación uno o dos años perdiendo poder adquisitivo pero recuperándolo a costa del tan anunciado crack que está por venir. Es decir, mejor perder otro 7% de poder adquisitivo que invertir ahora en lo que sea, estando todo en máximos, y comerte una correción del 30%.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (8 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente, funcionando al revés de como debería. Creo que ha apostado a caballo perdedor, pero a proposito. No sé si por que saben que habrá reset si o si, ya sea por guerras, fail economico etc....


----------



## vanderwilde (8 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Está todo por las nubes y en Madrid SE ESTÁ VENDIENDO TODO. Llevo siguiendo el mercado un año y los pisos DESAPARECEN a la velocidad de la luz de los portales.



Ya se los quitarán. Los bancos saben más que los pobres. Después llorarán y habrá que llenarles las bolsas de comida en la puerta de los supermercados, cosa que yo no hago.

Al del hilo: Oro, oro y más oro. No ha fallado en milenios. Todo lo demás no vale nada.


----------



## luca (8 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Los ahorros dan igual
> Recuerda, 2030
> No tendrás nada, y serás feliz
> Da igual lo que tengas porque tendrá el valor que ellos determinen que tenga
> Independientemente de donde o como lo guardes



Efectivamente... se vota lo que se vota... y luego vienen los lloros y el llevarse las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Si el horo te parece caro ahora espera a que se ponga en 3000.

También tienes la plata, la commodity más infravalorada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Feb 2022)

Para que la plebe no conserve o tenga tierras se inventó el IBI.


----------



## The near is end (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Es para estarlo, joder que ruina, Un 6 por ciento acumulado y en tres años a tomar por culo el 25 por ciento de los ahorros, me cago en la puta de oros


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Feb 2022)

Es lo único bueno de no tener apenas ahorros.
Que te suda la polla.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

¿Sorber lefa anglo-sionista?


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Feb 2022)

Indexados a qué?
Pongan ejemplos de fondos ostias


----------



## Trucha (8 Feb 2022)

Lo siento, USA tampoco se salva. Ni mucho menos.


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

De que ahorros hablas?


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo al rojo



En eso consiste el asunto


----------



## Ursur (8 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja los ahorros dice


----------



## fanta de pescao (8 Feb 2022)

Todo en putas y droga.


----------



## Kurten (8 Feb 2022)

Bonos del tesoro y fondos indexados, renta fija

Taluec


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Pufffff por eso una guerra esta cerca


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (8 Feb 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Indexados a qué?
> Pongan ejemplos de fondos ostias



Un ETF indexado global que lleve los grandes mercados como este de Vanguard mismo:

IE00BK5BQT80

Lleva más de 4000 empresas a la vez, 55% en EEUU y el resto en otros mercados y a 10 años vista estará con seguridad más arriba que a día de hoy.






Vanguard FTSE All-World UCITS ETF USD Accumulatio... ETF | IE00BK5BQT80


Vanguard FTSE All-World UCITS ETF USD Accumulation - ETF - Fondo Cotizado - Ratings Morningstar, análisis, rentabilidades y gráficos




www.morningstar.es


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Con el gobierno que tenemos, la inflación es el menor de los peligros para nuestros ahorros e inversiones.


----------



## BAL (8 Feb 2022)

pues lo mas sencillo, son las cryptos, la ostia gorda q no la inflacion (q tambien) sera una crisis como la de 2008 q esta a la vuetla de la esquina. 

ahi todo se ira al suelo, pero btc se recuperara el primero y como un fenix


----------



## bushiburbujito (8 Feb 2022)

Gástatelo!


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Feb 2022)

Oro y plata, como han dicho más arriba. 
El resto, castillos en el aire.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Feb 2022)

Buenos trajes de pino a la salud de la agenda 2030


----------



## pgongan (8 Feb 2022)

Si tuviese mucho cash ahora mismo buscaría un etf ligado a la inflación o etf ligado a tierras agrícolas o al agua. O todo a la vez. Me parecen opciones buenas. 

Hazte una cuenta en DEGIRO, que está en el extranjero y si hay expropiación del gobierno se lo pones algo más difícil


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Si crees que todo está caro es que no tienes ni puñetera idea. Ve estudiando un poco de inversión, que te hará falta como bien sabes para qué la inflación no se coma tus ahorros.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Oro y plata, como han dicho más arriba.
> El resto, castillos en el aire.




Menos mal que alguien lo ha dicho, joder estaba empezando a perder las esperanzas 

Solo hay una puta cosa y NO HAY MAS: ORO Y PLATA 

Más de 5.000 años de historia lo avalan 

La.plata está en spot aprox entre 15 a 25 veces por debajo de su valor de mercado 

Por Ley de Gresham va a tener más volatilidad y subirá incluso más que el oro, sumando su depreciación por ser usado en tecnología y por tener Iva 

Y luego el oro tendrá su propia burbuja, tal y como dice la puta teoría monetaria:

Por qué el puto Oro es el único dinero que existe

Da igual que lo.compres para inversiones o especular o para hacerte una máscara funeraria es dinero y estará sometido a esa presión 

Ea decir tendrá su burbuja porque se liquidará como activo.


----------



## D_M (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin no está mal ahora para entrarle, aunque leyéndote, parece que buscas la perfección y siempre comprar al mejor precio o nada, y eso no es realista.


----------



## padrino (8 Feb 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Consumir menos. Deje de fumar, deje de beber, deje de comprarse ropa por capricho, cancele suscripciones innecesarias, cambie a seguros más baratos, etcétera. Así compensa usted la inflación. Si esto lo hacen millones de personas, la inflación desaparece, hasta la del petróleo y la luz.



Alguien tenía que decirlo por fin.


----------



## chainsaw man (8 Feb 2022)

Yo precisamente con esto de la crisis me he retenido en seguir invirtiendo mis ahorros, o veo algo a un precio razonable, o que sigan tirando de la maquinita de hacer billetes mientras puedan.


----------



## ESC (8 Feb 2022)

Oro y plata.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2022)

Habla con Malaguita o Bertok para q te regalen un piso tapayogurista....ah no espera....o era con BorjitaMari ?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Feb 2022)

Cuidado con las inversiones que si palmas un 10%, por ejemplo, es un 10%+inflación lo que palmas. Lo digo porque muchas veces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. En cualquier caso había que haber ido diversificando, no todo liquido.

Tienes liquidez? pues aprende a usarla que hay mucha gente que la persigue. Este es el mejor consejo que te puedo dar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Feb 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Habla con Malaguita o Bertok para q te regalen un piso tapayogurista....ah no espera....o era con BorjitaMari ?



Los pisos la mayor ruina del siglo, por mucho que os empeñéis. Como inversión ruina y comederos de cabeza y para vivir te lastra a la hora del salir del país. Fuera de perfiles estáticos no sirve para nada.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Todo al franco suizo, vienen curvas, mejor tener el 80% de tu dinero que no tener nada en cuanto el euro se desplome y volvamos a las pesetas españolas paco.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

Sorbelefas anglo-sionista dijo:


> Qué hijo de pvta eres. Te dedicas a trollear e insultar en todos los hilos. Además eres UN MARICONAZO de primera. Ya te gustaría sorber lefa, puto tarado.


----------



## ProfePaco (8 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Todo al franco suizo, vienen curvas, mejor tener el 80% de tu dinero que no tener nada en cuanto el euro se desplome y volvamos a las pesetas españolas paco.



Tengo todavía la cuenta de swissquote.

Ahí se puede pasas a francos....creo....


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo al rojo



Todo a los rojos???? Comunistaaaacubazelanooooo!!!!


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Feb 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Tengo todavía la cuenta de swissquote.
> 
> Ahí se puede pasas a francos....creo....



Así es, con esa es con la que yo opero, puedes cambiar a USD, CHF y GBP ,también puedes tener una tarjeta prepago recargable Mastercard por si quieres tener francos suizos o euros cuando haya que salir huyendo de esta cochambre.

Swissquote ya no hace cuentas a distancia a españoles, cerró esa opción hace años, lo digo porque me estan preguntando por privado algunos foreros.


----------



## ProfePaco (8 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Así es, con esa es con la que yo opero también puedes tener una tarjeta prepago recargable Mastercard por si quieres tener francos suizos o euros cuando haya que salir huyendo de esta cochambre.



De momento la tarjeta la tengo de ING Luxemburgo.

Porque mandar dinero a Suiza lleva comisión. Al menos desde España.

No sé desde ING LU


----------



## MIP (8 Feb 2022)

Aqui se lleva anunciando el guano años y sorprende encontrar a alguien que no ha hecho nada hasta ahora y se queja de que “esta todo muy caro”

Pero cuando todo cueste el doble seguirá sin hacer nada porque “sigue todo muy caro”.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Feb 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> De momento la tarjeta la tengo de ING Luxemburgo.
> 
> Porque mandar dinero a Suiza lleva comisión. Al menos desde España.
> 
> No sé desde ING LU



Yo desde España no mando ni cacahuetes, no tengo ni un euro en esta cochambre socialista.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Feb 2022)

Coincido con los que dicen que hasta no volver a las pesetas no hay riesgo con respecto a una perdida descomunal. Es más, contra más meneéis la pasta más inflación vais a generar.


----------



## tolomeo (8 Feb 2022)

Bitcoin


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Que ahorros? Jajajajajaja. Numca pense que dormiria mas trankilo al ser pobre


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Evidentemente. Menuda pregunta. Me están robando los ahorros de un montón dw años de trabajar durísimo para pagar la fiesta de las putas cigarras sociatas. Yo antes de que acabe el año lo meto todo en tocho. Y no es broma. Voy a comprar en la periferia buena de Madrid.



Llegas tarde. No hay nada decemte. Tendras que irte a la sagra...


----------



## Esdeprogres (8 Feb 2022)

Compra francos suizos


----------



## Nudels (8 Feb 2022)

Toda la razón al Op es un callejón sin salida, ladrillo burbujeado, bolsa burbujeada, criptos no me fio está todo burbujeado, no hay escapatoria para la inflación, nos quieren más pobres que las ratas .


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Feb 2022)

bonos ligados a la inflacion, y ante la gresca, fondos de volatilidad...


----------



## unaie (8 Feb 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> De momento la tarjeta la tengo de ING Luxemburgo.
> 
> Porque mandar dinero a Suiza lleva comisión. Al menos desde España.
> 
> No sé desde ING LU



Yo tambien tengo cuenta en Swissquote. Las transferencias las he hecho siempre a traves de transferwise que apenas tienen comision.

De hecho llevo un tiempo pensando en transferir una cantidad importante de banco nacional a swissquote. No se si a alguien se le ocurren inconvenienes de una operacion asi. Si sigue siendo obligatorio hacer impresos con el banco de España, problemas hacienda y demas.


----------



## euromelon (8 Feb 2022)

Lo contrario de lo que recomiende Gonzalo Bernardos


----------



## yonocompro (8 Feb 2022)

Compra pelucas y pelucos.
Siempre se revalorizan.


----------



## usuario baneado (8 Feb 2022)

Haber comprado un par de silos de gasoil a 0.98 durante la pandemia.


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Evidentemente. Menuda pregunta. Me están robando los ahorros de un montón dw años de trabajar durísimo para pagar la fiesta de las putas cigarras sociatas. Yo antes de que acabe el año lo meto todo en tocho. Y no es broma. Voy a comprar en la periferia buena de Madrid.



COMPRAR LADRILLO EN ESPAÑA COMO INVERSION


PLAN SIN FISURASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dreyfus (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> …
> 
> Yo estoy MUY acojonado. Vosotros que proponeis?



Pida un crédito al banco. Ya. A tipo fijo, claro.


----------



## jota1971 (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Relajate, esto es como la Bolsa, si no COMPRAS NO HAY INFLACION...los precios como la Bolsa son relativos ahora suben ahora bajan. Mas teniendo en cuenta que supongo que tienes los ahorros en EUROS. NO COMPRES NADA Y TAN TRANQUILO.


----------



## Kukulkam (8 Feb 2022)

Criptos y bienes raíces allende Europa 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tales90 (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Tierras o inmobiliario


----------



## grom (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Si las cosas que listas te parecen caras, es que aun no hay suficiente inflación.


----------



## Autómata (8 Feb 2022)

Con la que está cayendo, meterle aportaciones periódicas a renta variable lo más diversificado posible, me parece buena opción.
Lo malo de tener todo líquido es tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta, como venga otra ronda de inflación te mete otro buen mordisco, así que no hacer nada también tiene un coste.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Ahorros? Qué ahorros?

Que el oro es caro? No diría... tiene que despegar aún


----------



## grom (8 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> ya vas tarde para reaccionar....
> 
> El sistema capitalista parece que ha apostado por los deudores, hipotecados, etc........ en vez de por los ahorradores.



"El sistema" no ha apostado por nadie. 
"El sistema" lo que hace es falsificar dinero. Es mas viejo que el cagar. Los emperadores romanos ya lo hacian, cogian una moneda de plata/oro y emitian 10 con la decima parte de metal noble.

Ahora es mucho mas sencillo.


----------



## Albtd43 (8 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ahorros? Qué ahorros?
> 
> Que el oro es caro? No diría... tiene que despegar aún



Los únicos ahorros que existen son bienes tangibles.

Todo lo demás es confeti.

Ya irán despertando.


----------



## kasper98 (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Fondos de inversion

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Autómata (8 Feb 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bonos ligados a la inflacion, y ante la gresca, fondos de volatilidad...



Entiendo que te refieres a largo plazo y esperar al vencimiento. Yo lo que no entiendo de los bonos ligados a la inflación es que al final parece que pesan más las subidas de tipos que las expectativas de inflación, no termino de entender su cotización y por eso no me metería.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (8 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> "El sistema" no ha apostado por nadie.
> "El sistema" lo que hace es falsificar dinero. Es mas viejo que el cagar. Los emperadores romanos ya lo hacian, cogian una moneda de plata/oro y emitian 10 con la decima parte de metal noble.
> 
> Ahora es mucho mas sencillo.



Tu mismo te respondes....

Han elegido imprimir billetes, para que siga aumentando la deuda....
Podían haber elegido no imprimir, entonces todas las empresas que viven a base de deudas y no sean rentables, muchos hipotecados etc caerían.


----------



## grom (8 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu mismo te respondes....
> 
> Han elegido imprimir billetes, para que siga aumentando la deuda....
> Podían haber elegido no imprimir, entonces todas las empresas que viven a base de deudas y no sean rentables, muchos hipotecados etc caerían.



Han elegido imprimir, porque es la manera que tienen de ROBAR.

El robo hoy en dia viene envuelto en feminismo, justicia social, lucha contra el cambio climático y agenda 2030, porque es lo que se ha demostrado que se tragan los borregos.

Pero sigue siendo UN ROBO


----------



## avioneti (8 Feb 2022)

como puedes de ir que esta inflado el bitcoin si lleva una caida brutal. Llega el invierno de criptomonedas. 

Revisa bien todo lo que dices y analizalo sin panico y veras oportunidades


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo tener dinero en el banco es como tener una garrafa de vino con un agujerito en la parte de abajo.

Lo único seguro para quien tenga dinero es invertir en propiedades u oro.

De criptomonedas no entiendo por lo que me abstengo de opinar. Puede ser una opción ahora que las divisas fiduciarias se desmoronan.

Acciones o fondos de inversión con la economía yéndose al carajo tampoco me parece una opción nada segura.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...




tierras, con un gobierno sociata. la mejor opción... te pillas unas tierras, con un buen olivo para colgarte de él.


----------



## pepeluismi (8 Feb 2022)

Hay que tener dinero para poder largarse del país rapidito llegada la señal. Mejor bitcoins,...
El que tenga pisos jajaja


----------



## Fargo (8 Feb 2022)

No haga caso de invertir en el casino de las criptomonedas, tampoco deje su dinero parado en un fondo sin poder sacarlo en caso de necesidad, ya que pierde flexibilidad en estos tiempos oscuros.
No son tiempos para comprar vivienda y alquilarla.
Si el inquilino deja de pagarle el alquiler, el moroso podrá quedarse ahí y usted estará obligado POR LEY a seguir pagando agua y luz del moroso sin poder entrar en su propia casa.
No es coña, le ha pasado a un familiar recientemente y conozco varios casos más.
Deje su dinero en la cuenta, en varias cuentas de varios bancos si eso le deja más tranquilo y dedíquese a darse la buena vida con una autopaguita que se pone usted mismo todos los meses aparte de su sueldo.
Vivirá tranquilo, vivirá bien y se ahorrará muchos tormentos que ahora mismo sufren Y NO LE CUENTAN muchos de los que han opinado en el hilo.
Y cuando se acaben los ahorros, se acabaron.
No sienta apego por el dinero, muchos ratas caen en ese error y viven toda su vida como si siempre estuvieran en números rojos, lloriqueando cada vez que sueltan un céntimo en un buen plato de comida.


----------



## siemprelomismo (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Pásate al *OPPT.*
Luego a la *SOBERANÍA.*
Y después podrás cobrar sin que te quiten IRPF, impuestos, Agua, Luz, Internet, etc...

Nos unimos *TODOS* y damos por culo a los *AYUNTAMIENTOS*. (verdad sánchez?)


----------



## f700b (8 Feb 2022)

Tu almenos tienes ahorros.
Vamos camino de años de mucho consumismo.
con su mismos zapatos, ropa coche. No va a dar para poder cambiar


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Feb 2022)

Con el pedazo de deuda que tienen casi todos los países, _se veia de venir. _


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy parando de meter en el SP500 que me ha dado buenas alegrias, pensando en sacar liquidez y lo estoy metiendo en un fondo de materias primas. De momento un 7% arriba. Edito, en 4 meses,.


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> COMPRAR LADRILLO EN ESPAÑA COMO INVERSION
> 
> 
> PLAN SIN FISURASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




Pues hasta ahora, ha salido bien. Algun susto pero si vas con cabeza..


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Feb 2022)

Menudo cantamañanas...


euromelon dijo:


> Lo contrario de lo que recomiende Gonzalo Bernardos


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Feb 2022)

Si vive en casa, adobao, chalet o similar y es propietario, puede invertir en instalar placas FV, aislamiento, etc.
También puede comprar botellas del destilado que más le guste


----------



## UnForero (8 Feb 2022)

Fúndetelo todo. Es la mejor opción. Asume que en este país se premia a las cigarras y se aplasta a las hormigas y vivirás mejor y más feliz.


----------



## Pura Sangre (8 Feb 2022)

En teoría la inversión para capear la inflación sería el oro... pero ojo, porque si el plan es eliminar el dinero físico el siguiente paso es requisar todo el oro, como hizo Roosevelt


----------



## Knabenschiessen (8 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Evidentemente. Menuda pregunta. Me están robando los ahorros de un montón dw años de trabajar durísimo para pagar la fiesta de las putas cigarras sociatas. Yo antes de que acabe el año lo meto todo en tocho. Y no es broma. Voy a comprar en la periferia buena de Madrid.



Buena suerte, yo no meto pasta en inmobiliario en España ni con el dinero de Xicomalo.

Inseguridad juridica, impuestos a la propiedad confiscatorios y riesgo de ocupación. No gracias.

Mirar inmobiliario fuera de España. Hay opciones interesantes.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Feb 2022)

FONDO BAELO PATRIMONIO Y ETF ORO


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Buen hilo. Has sacado algo en claro?


----------



## Abrojo (8 Feb 2022)

Otro Desesperanzado de la inversión, como si hiciera falta más de uno de ese perfil...


----------



## lucky starr (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> He estado investigando los fondos indexados. Los realmente buenos (o al menos los que dicen en foros que lo son) llevan en subida libre varios meses. Me da la impresion de que es muy tarde.



No sea Vd. analfabeto. Los índices han caído este año, prácticamente todos además.

¿Y que índices son realmente buenos?

Con comprar el MSCI World ya lo tienes hecho.


----------



## rulifu (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Confia más en ti mismo y no te harám falta ahorros


----------



## Klapaucius (8 Feb 2022)

DCA a Bitcoin y duerme tranquilo


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Feb 2022)

Es tarde ya para moverse.

Mi consejo es esperar pacientemente la subida de tipos y el consiguiente crack, y ahí comprar como un hijo de puta. ¿Que pierdes? ¿Un 7% anual por la inflación? Mejor eso que invertir ahora y comerte una corrección de 50% cuando pete el burbujón de caballo que tenemos.


----------



## L'omertá (8 Feb 2022)

El oro es la verdadera salud.


----------



## delta74 (8 Feb 2022)

cartera pemanente? lo de 25% oro, 25% bonos, 25% bolsa, 25 liquidez? lo puedes hacer por tu cuenta o via fondo de inversion: kronos fi, icaria cartera permanente


----------



## Kalanders (8 Feb 2022)

Llamando sistema capitalisto a economías planificadas en las que las líneas entre estado y empresa quedan difuminadas hasta no poder diferenciarse; nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Feynman (8 Feb 2022)

geral dijo:


> Los pisos, al menos en Valencia, están en subida libre desde hace 6 meses. Estoy como el OP, con la sensación de que he llegado tarde a todo y de que si no hago nada me comerá el ahorro la inflación.
> En la zona de universidades de Valencia, por ejemplo, miré hace 2 años y pisos como este: https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96103191/ estaban en 140.000€, hoy en 169.000€ y creo que en 160.000€ desaparecería...



Conozco la zona, es tranquila pero con mucha multiculturalidad. Yo miraría otros barrios de Valencia.


----------



## kikepm (8 Feb 2022)

La inflación de precios real es más cercana al 20% que al 6-7% oficial que nos venden los gobiernos a través de índices como el IPC.

Todos los productos de consumo han subido en tasas que triplican a la inflación real, la electricidad, la gasolina, el gas, en tasas aún mayores.

Lo que vemos no es sino la consecuencia de la inflación monetaria en forma de QEs, estímulos y gasto en déficit financiado con impresiones monetarias.

Se acerca la vuelta al dinero sólido no gubernamental, quienes hayan hecho sus deberes comprando activos reales van a salr muy beneficiados.


----------



## Feynman (8 Feb 2022)

Yo he metido mis números que aparecen en la pantalla de la web del banco en tocho para vivir. Lo que gane iré amortizando deuda anualmente y dentro de unos años cuando esté saldada ya veremos. Quizás gane apostando al rojo.


----------



## Sputnik (8 Feb 2022)

Yo no, me lo estan quitando todo, acabo de pagar por ejemplo 300 pavos de consumo energetico...una persona sola...mecagoensusmuertosmasfrescos. Cuando no tenga nada dejare de sufrir, pero solo espero que alguno de ellos tambien deje de sufrir a mis manos...

Recordad, no tendreis nada y los matareis a todos.


----------



## Morototeo (8 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Para que la plebe no conserve o tenga tierras se inventó el IBI.



el ibi de las tierras agricolas es de risa, majo.. de risa.. 8 hectareas andara por unos 30 o 40 euros al año. Yo creo que tierras de regadío, y plata es lo mejor ahora. No veo otra opcion. Tierras que puedas alquilar a algún agricultor, y le sacas beneficio anual, y subirán mucho de precio.


----------



## Smoker (8 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy comprando tierra, mi padre que es de campo de toda la vida me ayuda a elegir


----------



## Apretrujillos (8 Feb 2022)

Sigue votando al Viruelo.

Nada puede ir mal asi.


----------



## François (8 Feb 2022)

Yo he metido el 50% del patrimonio familiar en un pisito y me voy a ir a vivir allí en breve.


----------



## saturn (8 Feb 2022)

Yo tampoco lo veo claro, con la pandemia han visto q pueden hacer lo q quieran con nosotros y van ir a saco hasta arruinarnos. 
Tengo unos ahorros estables en BBVA y la gestora no para de llanarme y ofrecerme fondos, muy interesantes según ella, pero no sé q hacer. Esto va camino de un crack.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Feb 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Yo no, me lo estan quitando todo, acabo de pagar por ejemplo 300 pavos de consumo energetico...una persona sola...mecagoensusmuertosmasfrescos. Cuando no tenga nada dejare de sufrir, pero solo espero que alguno de ellos tambien deje de sufrir a mis manos...
> 
> Recordad, no tendreis nada y los matareis a todos.



mírate la tarifa de repsol


----------



## eLatunero (8 Feb 2022)

Dreyfus dijo:


> Pida un crédito al banco. Ya. A tipo fijo, claro.



Es ironía supongo


----------



## Serakenaton (8 Feb 2022)

Comprar casa en el campo para irse a vivir a ella. Escoger muy bien la zona. Con agua propia y varias hectáreas de terreno. Independiente energéticamente. Plantar un bosque comestible. Construir un búnker y llenar bien la despensa. Comprar plata y aprender a calmar la mente. CREO QUE ES EL MEJOR CONSEJO QUE TE PUEDEN DAR.


----------



## Blackest (8 Feb 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> DCA a Bitcoin y duerme tranquilo



Sé lo que es el BTC pero no lo de "DCA a BTC" que muchos habéis mencionado.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Klapaucius (8 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Sé lo que es el BTC pero no lo de "DCA a BTC" que muchos habéis mencionado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Dollar cost averaging. Invertir una cantidad semanal o diaria (hay quien lo automatiza) a Bitcoin. Dando igual que esté "caro" o "barato". Es mucho más eficiente que invertir de golpe una gran cantidad con la que te arriesgues a tener pérdidas. De esta manera inviertes poco a poco sin notarlo pero al cabo de x años es una suma considerable. Todo ello teniendo fé de que BTC de aquí a X años costará mucho más de lo que hoy vale.

Mucha gente suele invertir el 10% del ahorro mensual del mes pasado. Cuanto más repartidas estén las inversiones más efecto tiene el DCA.

La idea es guardar los bitcoins para usarlos en el futuro, nunca venderlos.
Ahora mismo se está provocando la caída de los Estados y del dinero fiat y los bancos centrales que devalúan su moneda sin control. El traspaso de valor está yendo a Bitcoin y en unos años desbancará al dólar como unidad de referencia de valor.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (8 Feb 2022)

Si tú mismo te has dado la respuesta. Si según tú está todo muy caro y va a caer una locura, entra en corto al activo que quieras con el producto financiero que mejor te vaya.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (8 Feb 2022)

Yo llevo comprando plata hace años, onzas de plata, y algo de joro. Caja de seguridad en banco Suizo manda,
Hay páginas web donde además os podéis ahorrar el IVA de la plata, en Alemania, que al ser UE no pasa por aduanas.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (8 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy poco preocupado, si mañana hay un corralito yo no voy a perder mucho, es lo bueno de ser pobre.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (8 Feb 2022)

salario en francos suizos es la auténtica saluc, como si llovieran onzas de oro.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si el horo te parece caro ahora espera a que se ponga en 3000.
> 
> También tienes la plata, la commodity más infravalorada.



La plata es la mayor mierda que hay en el mercado.
Una mierda del tamaño de la cantidad de plata que hay en el mundo.
Menuda manera de malgastar el dinero invirtiendo en plata.
Vaya consejo paco para perder tu pasta.

Por suerte, a mí me quedan ya solo unas onzas que quitarme de encima. Que ascazo me da la plata


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Feb 2022)

Y espera que los gobiernos como el que tenemos no haga una quita a los depósitos, "por el bien común", de éstos mangantes no esperes nada bueno.


----------



## Ponix (8 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Para que la plebe no conserve o tenga tierras se inventó el IBI.



Qué razón.


----------



## Autómata (8 Feb 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> No sea Vd. analfabeto. Los índices han caído este año, prácticamente todos además.
> 
> ¿Y que índices son realmente buenos?
> 
> Con comprar el MSCI World ya lo tienes hecho.



La renta variable ha descontado ya por lo menos tres subidas de tipos de la fed. Esta por ver si van a poder subirlos porque se comen una recesión.


----------



## Ponix (8 Feb 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Haber comprado un par de silos de gasoil a 0.98 durante la pandemia.



Entre mantenimiento y los silos ya has palmado todo el beneficio.


----------



## Ponix (8 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Comprar casa en el campo para irse a vivir a ella. Escoger muy bien la zona. Con agua propia y varias hectáreas de terreno. Independiente energéticamente. Plantar un bosque comestible. Construir un búnker y llenar bien la despensa. Comprar plata y aprender a calmar la mente. CREO QUE ES EL MEJOR CONSEJO QUE TE PUEDEN DAR.



Pues totalmente. Viendo que esto puede terminar de muchas formas esa es la mejor opción. Olvidaste decir: compra armas y municiones.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La plata es la mayor mierda que hay en el mercado.
> Una mierda del tamaño de la cantidad de plata que hay en el mundo.
> Menuda manera de malgastar el dinero invirtiendo en plata.
> Vaya consejo paco para perder tu pasta.
> ...



Para gustos, colores. Unos prefieren tulipanes que prometen un 20000% de rentabilidad en numeritos y fiat surfeando en la expansión de la masa monetaria, y otros preferimos dinero de verdad aunque haya manipulación y rinda menos a medio plazo. Luego los hay que pierden hasta la camiseta y a los trillonarios en fiat les pasa lo que les pasa:







Pues nada, aguardo a ver qué ofreces en el hilo de compraventa de horo y palata.


----------



## Babyboomer (8 Feb 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Pues totalmente. Viendo que esto puede terminar de muchas formas esa es la mejor opción. Olvidaste decir: compra armas y municiones.



y una buena cabra


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Feb 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> el ibi de las tierras agricolas es de risa, majo.. de risa.. 8 hectareas andara por unos 30 o 40 euros al año. Yo creo que tierras de regadío, y plata es lo mejor ahora. No veo otra opcion. Tierras que puedas alquilar a algún agricultor, y le sacas beneficio anual, y subirán mucho de precio.



Depende del valor catastral. Anyway el rendimiento de las tierras de secano es nulo y para palmar pasta con el IBI y Sucesiones los herederos, en particular urbanitas, malvenden todo lo que sean minifundios exentos que no valen para nada.

Luego ya va el Estado cuando han comprado todo corporaciones y amiguetes, se hacen regadíos o se ponen en explotación para lo que sea que dé buenos dineros.

Idem los cultivos exportadores, naranjas a 50 ctms kilo, que se arruinen los agricultores y ya vendrá la judiada a hacerse con todo a precio de saldo.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Feb 2022)

Me siento muy tranquilo, compra plata.


----------



## Morototeo (8 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Depende del valor catastral. Anyway el rendimiento de las tierras de secano es nulo y para palmar pasta con el IBI y Sucesiones los herederos, en particular urbanitas, malvenden todo lo que sean minifundios exentos que no valen para nada.
> 
> Luego ya va el Estado cuando han comprado todo corporaciones y amiguetes, se hacen regadíos o se ponen en explotación para lo que sea que dé buenos dineros.
> 
> Idem los cultivos exportadores, naranjas a 50 ctms kilo, que se arruinen los agricultores y ya vendrá la judiada a hacerse con todo a precio de saldo.



A 59 las naranjas??? Jaja a 0,10 las estan vendiendo, y luego vas a Alemania y las ves a 4€ kg


----------



## auricooro (8 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Comprar casa en el campo para irse a vivir a ella. Escoger muy bien la zona. Con agua propia y varias hectáreas de terreno. Independiente energéticamente. Plantar un bosque comestible. Construir un búnker y llenar bien la despensa. Comprar plata y aprender a calmar la mente. CREO QUE ES EL MEJOR CONSEJO QUE TE PUEDEN DAR.



Un bosque comestible en el país de la piruleta, y una casita de chocolate.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Depende del valor catastral. Anyway el rendimiento de las tierras de secano es nulo y para palmar pasta con el IBI y Sucesiones los herederos, en particular urbanitas, malvenden todo lo que sean minifundios exentos que no valen para nada.
> 
> Luego ya va el Estado cuando han comprado todo corporaciones y amiguetes, se hacen regadíos o se ponen en explotación para lo que sea que dé buenos dineros.
> 
> Idem los cultivos exportadores, naranjas a 50 ctms kilo, que se arruinen los agricultores y ya vendrá la judiada a hacerse con todo a precio de saldo.



Pensaba que usted era libremercantista, por su utlimo parrafo no lo parece


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Feb 2022)

Gastarte la pasta. Follate rusas macizas de vagina depiladas.


----------



## Treefrog (8 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Muy buen resumen, creo que muchos estamos en el mismo dilema. Como siempre lo de que un activo esté caro o barato es relativo, la inflación está apenas tomando carrerilla, lo que hoy te parece caro, en 2 años puede parecer muy barato.

Un par de observaciones:
- Oro : está realmente caro? No lo sé, comparado con el subidón de la Bolsa, inmobiliario, criptos , yo lo veo muy atras. El SP-500 subió un 95% en 5 años y el oro sólo la mitad. Coincido que era para haber comprado antes (como todo  ) pero lo veo rezagado respecto a otros activos.













-Tierras : es algo que estoy analizando, pero coincido contigo que si compras en una comarca donde no conoces a nadie, y no puedes evaluar el potencial de la tierra, disponibilidad de agua, intrusiones , ocupas , impuestos, inversiones en mejoras para producir , etc... te puede ir mal.
No sé si vale la pena comprar tierra como reserva de valor simplemente. Como digo me lo estoy pensando.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pensaba que usted era libremercantista, por su utlimo parrafo no lo parece



No hay nada de liberal en estados arruinando a sus siervos y pactos de precios de distribuidores para beneficiar a los buitres que escapan a su voracidad recaudatoria y reciben toda clase de privilegios y mimos.



Morototeo dijo:


> A 59 las naranjas??? Jaja a 0,10 las estan vendiendo, y luego vas a Alemania y las ves a 4€ kg



Pues eso mismo.


----------



## Serakenaton (8 Feb 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Pues totalmente. Viendo que esto puede terminar de muchas formas esa es la mejor opción. Olvidaste decir: compra armas y municiones.



Cierto.


----------



## Cuerpodeotro (8 Feb 2022)

Drogas, es lo único bueno que han traído los moros. Todo en kilos de hachís y bien almacenado, eso no pierde nunca valor, solo sube.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Para gustos, colores. Unos prefieren tulipanes que prometen un 20000% de rentabilidad en numeritos y fiat surfeando en la expansión de la masa monetaria, y otros preferimos dinero de verdad aunque haya manipulación y rinda menos a medio plazo. Luego los hay que pierden hasta la camiseta y a los trillonarios en fiat les pasa lo que les pasa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que para tí, que eres leonés, y no sales de la cueva, puedes permitirte tener 1 tonelada de plata en casa, como ahorro  
Pero yo que he vivido y trabajado en varios países, no me ha hecho falta más que un usb, para trasladar mis btc, de un lado a otro. 
Sin problema alguno. 

Así que no le transmitas tu pobreza económica a los demás. Haznos un favor a todos


----------



## anikii (8 Feb 2022)

Que ahorros?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Feb 2022)

Mi gran renuncia. Hace años dejé mi estresante dedicación para comprar con mis ahorros mi tiempo de vida y libertad. Quien te paga te domina


Siempre he sido muy ahorrador desde niño. Es una condición genética . mi hermano es muy diferente y siempre lo fue a pesar de haber sido criados de la misma manera. Por lo tanto sea por el carácter y temperamento con el que se nace o por traumas infantiles o incluso por algún exceso o defecto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2022)

Tranquilo. El NWO ya cuidará de tus ahorros.

No tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Por enésima vez: fondos o etf indexados si no tienes intención de tocar ese dinero en una década o mas. Es tu manera más segura de proteger tu dinero por todos los frentes. Si lo perdieras todo estando indexado, tu menor preocupación ese día sería tu dinero.



Los ETFs se declaran año a año o son tan comodos como Indexa y cia?


----------



## Elmachacante (9 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Por enésima vez: fondos o etf indexados si no tienes intención de tocar ese dinero en una década o mas. Es tu manera más segura de proteger tu dinero por todos los frentes. Si lo perdieras todo estando indexado, tu menor preocupación ese día sería tu dinero.



Como BlackRock o vanguard?


----------



## Tronio (9 Feb 2022)

Comprar tierras y te las roba el colindante


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguro que para tí, que eres leonés, y no sales de la cueva, puedes permitirte tener 1 tonelada de plata en casa, como ahorro
> Pero yo que he vivido y trabajado en varios países, no me ha hecho falta más que un usb, para trasladar mis btc, de un lado a otro.
> Sin problema alguno.
> 
> Así que no le transmitas tu pobreza económica a los demás. Haznos un favor a todos



Y funcivago.

Sin duda, nadie debería morir a más de 50 km de donde nació.

Por lo demás, no nos transmitas tú esa enfermedad venérea que es la creencia en criptotulipanes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Feb 2022)

Tronio dijo:


> Comprar tierras y te las roba el colindante



Derechos de tanteo y retracto rugiendo duro en poblachos cagacorraleros de la meseta del hambre MANDAN, betillas.


----------



## thanos2 (9 Feb 2022)

Tienes 50000 en el banco. 
Puedes comprar 25000 latunes y 16000 litros de gasolina.

Los dejas en tu cuenta de ahorro. 
En 5 años mantienes en esa cuenta los 50000.
Puedes comprar 5000 latunes y 4000 litros de gasolina. 

Lo inviertes en Meta. 
Se va al carajo el servidor o ponen impuestos a los mundo virtuales. Pégate un tiro.

Lo inviertes en oro. 
Quizá tengas 50000 euros.


----------



## sirpask (9 Feb 2022)

Un colega lo que ha hecho es fundirse todos los ahorros para comprarse una vivienda unifamiliar, y ponerla todos los sistemas de energia y calefacción renovables y de bajo consumo.

Ahora ya solo se tiene que preocupar de volvera ahorrar y comprar comida, todo lo demas lo tiene cubierto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Feb 2022)

Hasta mis playmobil han hecho acopio de latunes 







Para que veas como me preocupa el tema


----------



## ashe (9 Feb 2022)

Recomendaría a mas de uno ver que hizo lennin en su momento al ver como la población le dió la espalda... 

daré una pista... el valor de la moneda...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Feb 2022)

Qué pena vivir con miedo y preocupaciones...
El oro está así ya bastante tiempo.


----------



## racional (9 Feb 2022)

Lo que debería acojonarte es la posible guerra nuclear.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo al rojo



Tal y como están las cosas lo mejor es apostar a los negros


----------



## Ponix (9 Feb 2022)

Cuerpodeotro dijo:


> Drogas, es lo único bueno que han traído los moros. Todo en kilos de hachís y bien almacenado, eso no pierde nunca valor, solo sube.



Pero si el hachis es perecedero. Pierde mil de calidad en meses. La mariguana tiene un pase bien guardada.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (9 Feb 2022)

Es de esperar que la estanflación que estamos viviendo continúe un añito o dos largos. Sí se da esa situación, tranquilo. Si todo sube de precio, pero no las nóminas, van a aparecerte chollos dónde meter el dinero por todas partes. Ahí tendrás el premio de los ahorradores.
Después de esa etapa, donde unos cuantos hagan el agosto, sí que vendrá una hiperinflación, pero ahora mismo no lo creo, los bancos tienen todo el líquido, y las empresas están secas, a ver cómo suben las nóminas para que esto acabar siendo una hiperinflación y no se prolongue la estanflación.
Esa es mi jugada, que la llevo esperando una década.


----------



## max power (9 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Así es, con esa es con la que yo opero, puedes cambiar a USD, CHF y GBP ,también puedes tener una tarjeta prepago recargable Mastercard por si quieres tener francos suizos o euros cuando haya que salir huyendo de esta cochambre.
> 
> Swissquote ya no hace cuentas a distancia a españoles, cerró esa opción hace años, lo digo porque me estan preguntando por privado algunos foreros.



Dukascopy si lo hace.
Zero problems so far.


----------



## max power (9 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> Han elegido imprimir, porque es la manera que tienen de ROBAR.
> 
> El robo hoy en dia viene envuelto en feminismo, justicia social, lucha contra el cambio climático y agenda 2030, porque es lo que se ha demostrado que se tragan los borregos.
> 
> Pero sigue siendo UN ROBO



Han cantado bingo.


----------



## max power (9 Feb 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Yo llevo comprando plata hace años, onzas de plata, y algo de joro. Caja de seguridad en banco Suizo manda,
> Hay páginas web donde además os podéis ahorrar el IVA de la plata, en Alemania, que al ser UE no pasa por aduanas.



Disculpa el atrevimiento. Te dedicas a las finanzas? Es que creo recordar que alguna vez comentaste algo asi. Esa opinion viniendo de alguien de ese mundo seria muy significativa. 

Gracias y perdona si me he equivocado.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

no, ahora me considero inventor más que programador, y si no gano dinero de una manera será de otra


----------



## Rauxa (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> Lleva mucho tiempo en subida libre. Y el alza de tipos esta a la vuelta de la esquina.



El ibex no està en maximos.
Otra cosa es nasdaq y dow jones.
La mierda bolsa ejpañola tiene margen de subida.


----------



## vic252525 (9 Feb 2022)

que ahorros jajaja!!


----------



## gambitero360 (9 Feb 2022)

Yo, ETFs indexados mundiales y sectoriales para capear la devaluacion de mis pequeños ahorros


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (9 Feb 2022)

Ñeñeñe te están dando solucionea y sigues con quejas y excusas.


----------



## Tzadik (9 Feb 2022)

Tengo una parte de los ahorros en bolsa desde 2016 invertidos en smallcap y microcap y he multiplicado x2,8 el capital invertido. Pero ya no veo oportunidades buenas, esta todo carisimo.

La vivienda esta cara y cada vez es menos atractiva la idea de obtener rentas de alquiler por como estan minando la seguridad de la propiedad.


La tierra esta carisima, regadio en calma a 3 - 5€ /m2



Oro es especulacion, no sirve para nada

Bitcoin especulacion y posible estafa internauta


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (9 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Está todo por las nubes y en Madrid SE ESTÁ VENDIENDO TODO. Llevo siguiendo el mercado un año y los pisos DESAPARECEN a la velocidad de la luz de los portales.



Eso está pasando también en otras ciudades "de moda', como Valencia y Málaga. La propaganda de los medios y la pasta que ponen en ello castuzos premium como alcaldes caciques y reyezuelos de taifas hace el resto. El misterio es quién está comprando. La gente normal seguro que no.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (9 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> A eso añádele la subida de impuestos, y sobre todo la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que están preparando que permitirá al gobierno requisar todo tipo de bienes a todo el mundo, cuando les dsalga del nabo y vuelvan a crear otra crisis fictícia.
> Malos tiempos para los que hemos estado durante años ahorrando cuatro duros y que no vivimos de gastar más de lo que ingresamos. Es todo pura incertidumbre, hagas lo que hagas, porque nos gobierna una puta mafia.
> 
> *La Ley de Seguridad Nacional permitirá a Sánchez expropiar bienes y movilizar a los españoles*
> ...



Despertad. La democracia no existe.


----------



## olympus1 (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Plata


----------



## kogi_kabuto (9 Feb 2022)

Pues no te ayudaré pero yo te comento que me he hecho una casa de PM, estoy hipotecado por dos lados, piso y casa.
El piso le saco un alquiler en "B" de unos 650 euros, muy por debajo de lo qu epodría sacarle pero me da igual.
Estoy invirtiendo en el jardín, y en vivir bien, y cuando no haya dinero haré lo de mi constructor, suspension de pagos y aqui no pasa nada tu!

Mi caso fue de cine, con la casa 90% pagada al constructor estuve a 1 semana que no me la trajeran (Prefabricada de steel farming, la tipica casa cubo de 200mts) y luego me he enterado que el colega no ha pagado nada por mi casa a los porveedores. Ni el parquet, ni cocina porcelanosa, ni ls baños, ni al pintos, ni a ls del techo impermeable, ni al instalador.de hecho ni al arquitecto!!!!! tuve qu epagar yo al arquitecto para que me acabará los papeles y poder entregar el final de obra con el 10% que quedaba...Y NO PASA NADA, EL TIO HIZO LO MISMO CON 3 CASAS MAS solo que las otras ni las acabo.

En españa es mejor deber. Yo ya no ahorro, me pasó que tenia 80K ahorrados para la casa y veia como cada año mis ahorros subian 10K y las casas subían 40K...es absurdo!!!!


----------



## -= Kracken =- (9 Feb 2022)

Bueno, hamijos.

Al final he decidido "enladrillar" mis ahorros adquiriendo un piso de nueva construcción a 300 m de la playa en la Costa del Sol, de lo poco que he encontrado a precio medianamente razonable, porque los precios del ladrillo en Málaga están altamente burbujeados.

Bloqueo a precio actual un bien que recibiré dentro de 2 años, ya que es obra nueva. Así me da tiempo a ahorrar más y ver cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos. La zona se presta tanto a alquiler de larga temporada como a alquiler vacacional y creo que podré sacarle bastante partido. Cuando me canse de alquilar lo venderé y espero algo de revalorización o, al menos, que mantenga su valor.

A los 5 días de firmar la reserva han subido 5000 € + IVA todos los pisos de la promoción. Me ha recordado cuando compré mi vivienda habitual en 2005, que tuve que decidirme en 2 días porque al tercero subían el precio.

Actualmente tengo contratados productos financieros que rentan del orden del 1 al 1,3%, por lo que la inflación se va comiendo los ahorrillos y he decidido mover ficha.

Me podrá salir bien o mal, pero hay que arriesgarse...

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## wililon (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> Los precios estan por las nubes. Hubo una ventana de oportunidad en 2012-2013. Pero ahora ya es muy tarde.





Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Está todo por las nubes y en Madrid SE ESTÁ VENDIENDO TODO. Llevo siguiendo el mercado un año y los pisos DESAPARECEN a la velocidad de la luz de los portales.



Sé que no es un barómetro pero en el último mes un par de conocidos me han dicho que si veía algo para comprar en mi zona les dijera algo.
Yo por dentro pensando si es buena compra es para mí.


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Como BlackRock o vanguard?



Por ejemplo


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los ETFs se declaran año a año o son tan comodos como Indexa y cia?



A qué te refieres? Se declaran las ganancias si tienes plusvalías a la hora de vender. Si solo compras no tienes nada que declarar (salvo modelos informativos tipo 720 si es de aplicación)


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> He estado investigando los fondos indexados. Los realmente buenos (o al menos los que dicen en foros que lo son) llevan en subida libre varios meses. Me da la impresion de que es muy tarde.



En inversión pasiva NO se busca el dip. Entrar y aguantar, es irrelevante el precio de hoy


----------



## Giordano Bruno (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Mi padre tiene un zulo cuéntame en Madrid (de cuando era soltero) y se lo estoy reformando poco a poco con parte de mis ahorros y el resto lo voy a ir gastando en mi entre la inflación de cojones y las comisiones de mantenimiento y demás. ...estos hijos de puta no se van a quedar con mi dinero y lo mismo me compro una furgoneta o una plaza de garaje lo que es seguro es que en el banco no lo pienso dejar.


----------



## treblinca (9 Feb 2022)

La vivienda ya es como el coche, una manera de meterte impuestos a lo bestia.
Solo comprarla ya te meten el 10% de IVA y otros impuestos y gastos de notario.
El IBI subiendo a todo meter. 660 euros al año pago yo.

Y ahora nos dicen que igual meten impuesto de patrimonio a todo el mundo. Lo que antes era de ricos ricos.
Es una locura. Yo creo que algo de tierras hay que tener si o si.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Feb 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> el ibi de las tierras agricolas es de risa, majo.. de risa.. 8 hectareas andara por unos 30 o 40 euros al año. Yo creo que tierras de regadío, y plata es lo mejor ahora. No veo otra opcion. Tierras que puedas alquilar a algún agricultor, y le sacas beneficio anual, y subirán mucho de precio.




Arrendar tierras no te da un duro. Del campo solo ganan dinero los que viven alli, por trabajar tus tierras te ofreceran todos una miseria y es aceptar eso o barbecho, son como una secta, entre ellos se apañan y al de la ciudad le engañan y le estafan. Del campo no esperes nada, son mas que tu, se odian pero se ayudan en todo y a ti te pueden apreciar pero 500 años de resentimiento hacen que siempre deseen ayudar a su vecino odiado y estafar al señorito de la ciudad.
De trabajarlas si llega el madmax olvidate tambien, ni sabemos ni nos van a ayudar, las lindes se mueven solas, los mojones cambian de sitio en frios dias de marzo, con la lluvia, ellos tienen mil trucos y sabiduria que nosotros desconocemos y que no van a compartir, te moriras de hambre junto a tus hijos y se asomaran por tu ventana para ver cuando pueden entrar en tu casa a robar lo poco que te quede, cuando salgan de misa.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Feb 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Arrendar tierras no te da un duro. Del campo solo ganan dinero los que viven alli, por trabajar tus tierras te ofreceran todos una miseria y es aceptar eso o barbecho, son como una secta, entre ellos se apañan y al de la ciudad le engañan y le estafan. Del campo no esperes nada, son mas que tu, se odian pero se ayudan en todo y a ti te pueden apreciar pero 500 años de resentimiento hacen que siempre deseen ayudar a su vecino odiado y estafar al señorito de la ciudad.
> De trabajarlas si llega el madmax olvidate tambien, ni sabemos ni nos van a ayudar, las lindes se mueven solas, los mojones cambian de sitio en frios dias de marzo, con la lluvia, ellos tienen mil trucos y sabiduria que nosotros desconocemos y que no van a compartir, te moriras de hambre junto a tus hijos y se asomaran por tu ventana para ver cuando pueden entrar en tu casa a robar lo poco que te quede, cuando salgan de misa.



Pues más o menos es así, si no eres de campo no merece la pena, salvo que vayas a morir de hambre, las horas que vas a tener que adquirir para conocer cómo cultivar, llevarte bien con los vecinos, los proveedores, el de los fertilizantes, el que poda, el del tractor, los forestales... van a ir todos a joderte y estafarte más que un taller de coches un abogado y un político juntos, eso si logras que te miren a la cara y te hablen...


----------



## alexforum (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



100% misma situacion, acojonado estoy, y tengo 250k. Aunque yo creo qu voy a comprar vivienda, pues no tengo ninguna en propiedad. Es pa vivir no invertir, asi que la rentabilidad me la suda.

No soy ejjpertoooo en inversiones ni inmobiliario ni nada pero comprar vivienda para alquilar, al menos por mi zona, no renta. Vamos, basicamente dividir alquiler x 12 meses dividido por el precio de compra... ya a ojo, ves que no renta ni de cońa, y eso sin descontar gastos.


----------



## pegaso (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Lo clásico putas y garlopa.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> A qué te refieres? Se declaran las ganancias si tienes plusvalías a la hora de vender. Si solo compras no tienes nada que declarar (salvo modelos informativos tipo 720 si es de aplicación)



Osea es como los fondos indexados, solo se informa cuando se vende, y el 720 cuando supera los 50.000 creo que eran, no?


----------



## NormanMan (9 Feb 2022)

yo no, estoy cubierto


----------



## geral (9 Feb 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Conozco la zona, es tranquila pero con mucha multiculturalidad. Yo miraría otros barrios de Valencia.



Yo también la conozco. He vivido ahí y tengo un piso alquilado ahí. No hay delincuencia, esta bien comunicada y al lado de la universidad. Se alquilan los pisos en 24 horas.
Claro que es mejor un piso en la Ciudad de las Artes, pero vale el doble y no lo alquilas por el doble.


----------



## Autómata (9 Feb 2022)

Este es un hilo para rescatar dentro de un año.


----------



## DEEP (9 Feb 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> 100% misma situacion, acojonado estoy, y tengo 250k. Aunque yo creo qu voy a comprar vivienda, pues no tengo ninguna en propiedad. Es pa vivir no invertir, asi que la rentabilidad me la suda.
> 
> No soy ejjpertoooo en inversiones ni inmobiliario ni nada pero comprar vivienda para alquilar, al menos por mi zona, no renta. Vamos, basicamente dividir alquiler x 12 meses dividido por el precio de compra... ya a ojo, ves que no renta ni de cońa, y eso sin descontar gastos.



Si no se pierde por inflación se pierde via IBI.
Ahora el inversor o ahorrador con conocimientos básicos solo ve la vivienda como inversión colaborando a crear la nueva burbuja y así huir del pánico inflacionista.
Personalmente creo que es momento de esperar un tiempo con cash, igual me equivoco pero cuando todo el mundo compra vivienda no creo que sea el mejor momento.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> 
> *Yo estoy MUY acojonado. Vosotros que proponeis?*



Haber echo los deberes con antelación. Mientras tú te comías salchichas con huevos de par en par a la voz de "..._si las terrazas están llenas"_ nosotros acumulábamos. Ahora vienen los _ioros_.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Para los que no sabemos, yo creo que lo mejor es comprar un fondo global, ya sea indexado o de una buena gestora como el fidelity world fund.
Si quieres invertir periódicamente te bajas una excel de sincrovest y empiezas con el 1%de lo que tienes.
Si prefieres el sistema GAD, te bajas la hoja y le metes 50/50 por ejemplo.
Estos sistemas de inversión hacen que importe menos el momento del mercado.
Siempre es mejor cuanto más largo sea el plazo, pero a 8/10 años es difícil no ganar.
Es sencillo y da buenos resultados.
Y si quieres una renta periódica, o que los dividendos te ayuden a combatir la inflación hazlo con un fondo de reparto, los hay que dan más de un 4% y entrega trimestral.


----------



## socrates99 (9 Feb 2022)

A mi no me afecta salvo en carburantes y factura eléctrica.
Como poco y no me compro nada.
Mis euros siguen valiendo euros,no es como la peseta que si que se devaluaba.
La inflación solo se nota si gastas en productos que la sienten,es decir en estos momentos principalmente energía y alimentación que repercute en ella la energía.
Estamos ante un nuevo paradigma de lo que es inflación,ya que no es una moneda de un país.
No se ha devaluado la moneda,se está encareciendo todo en España,Gracias a sus gestores magníficos a los que apoyáis con los votos,aplausos a a las 8 y poniendo el brazo.
Poca pena me da el zombi.


----------



## ecoñomixta (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



BTC y oro, está caro? Sí. Es que hace tiempo ya que era para meterle los ahorros, no hoy


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Osea es como los fondos indexados, solo se informa cuando se vende, y el 720 cuando supera los 50.000 creo que eran, no?



El 720 es como dices pero solo si los tienes depositados en el extranjero.

Tambien se informa con el 720 aunque no vendas pero si su valor incrementa 20.000€


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> El 720 es como dices pero solo si los tienes depositados en el extranjero.
> 
> Tambien se informa con el 720 aunque no vendas pero si su valor incrementa 20.000€



pero supongo que los ETF interesantes son todos del extranjero, no?


----------



## Rilakkuma (9 Feb 2022)

Acumular crypto y esperar. Hasta los niños lo saben.


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> pero supongo que los ETF interesantes son todos del extranjero, no?



Bueno hay de todo. Hay cosas interesantes en España y fuera.


----------



## imaginARIO (9 Feb 2022)

A mí me la suda.
Se acabaría el remar, y ya no habría nada que perder.


----------



## Pinchazo (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> Yo estoy MUY acojonado. Vosotros que proponeis?



Si puedes, adelanta la compra de productos de vida larga (10-30 años), si dispones de un lugar de almacenaje como una casa en el pueblo o así.

Es el concepto del "latún" pero extendido más allá del ámbito de la alimentación

Eso incluye cosas como productos de limpieza (lejía, detergente, jabones), y otros químicos como ambientadores, insecticidas, pinturas, etc. También cosas útiles como mecheros y cerillas. Las pilas sin usar no las tengas más de diez años y en ambiente seco y templado (generalmente le ponen 20 sin usar antes de dañarse). Piensa en el consumo antes de calcular, que no es plan que te sobre.

Obviamente está el tema de la alimentación, pero sólo es válido para los que duran mucho, como aceites, vinagres, vinos, latas de conserva de alta duración, e incluso harina, aunque esto es más arriesgado por el riesgo de que insectos te rompan la bolsa y te lo destrocen.
Eso es el "latún" en versión seria.
Obviamente en alimentación la cosa no suele pasar de uno o dos años de almacén. A cambio, la cantidad de comida es muy superior a los otros productos.

Mientras el ambiente permita su conservación, ten en cuenta que algunos elementos se consumen en cantidades considerables a lo largo de los años.

Otras cosas como herramientas de calidad, pinturas y demás, son de uso reducido, pero alto coste. Es una apuesta más arriesgada, porque cuando lo necesites, a lo mejor el precio es razonable. O a lo peor, no lo necesitas nunca.

Esto para ahorro de cientos de miles de euros no es viable, pero para algunos miles sí. Es un colchón en versión física. Es como acudir a tu pequeño supermercado con los precios de hace unos años atrás. Sólo piensa en qué puede resistir adecuadamente ese lapso de tiempo y si realmente lo acabarás necesitando.


----------



## estertores (9 Feb 2022)

El problema no es que los precios suban, sino que suben porque la civilización en que vivimos se está llendo a la mierda.

Cada vez se produce menos, más caro y de peor calidad, pensáis en como salvar vuestros ahorros y no os dáis cuenta de que es el mundo a nuestro alrededor que necesita ser salvado, los "ahorros" no son "dinero", sino lo que ese dinero puede comprar, y cada vez hay menos cosas en las que merezca la pena gastar el dinero; mirad a vuestro alrededor, acaso no es todo peor que hace 10, 20 o 30 años?

La única inversión con sentido sería apostar por un cambio político que pueda revertir la situación actual, sólo si la sociedad vuelve a crear riqueza material es que podrá haber ricos, lo contrario es pelearse cada vez más salvajemente por cada vez menos migajas.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Feb 2022)

max power dijo:


> Disculpa el atrevimiento. Te dedicas a las finanzas? Es que creo recordar que alguna vez comentaste algo asi. Esa opinion viniendo de alguien de ese mundo seria muy significativa.
> 
> Gracias y perdona si me he equivocado.



No exactamente aunque no vas desencaminado. No soy trader pero trabajo para companias financieras en temas mas de IT. Siento no poder ser mas especifico. Casi 25 anyos "peleando" con los de finanzas asi que se algo de esto.

Lo importante aqui es la diversificacion, no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Y sentido comun. Yo toco todos los palos en inversion excepto cosas donde se que a larga voy a palmar, como invertir EN LO QUE SEA en Espanna. Bueno, quizas un inverse ETF o bajista funcionara para ganar pasta Inverse ETF Definition (investopedia.com) . Apostar que todo va al guano es una apuesta segura en Hispanistan. Si existiera quizas meteria algo en eso (no mas de 1%)


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Eso te pasa por tener ahorros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Feb 2022)

4 millones de oro del WoW tengo y a sanchez todavia no se le ha ocurrido quitarmelos


----------



## Morototeo (9 Feb 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Arrendar tierras no te da un duro. Del campo solo ganan dinero los que viven alli, por trabajar tus tierras te ofreceran todos una miseria y es aceptar eso o barbecho, son como una secta, entre ellos se apañan y al de la ciudad le engañan y le estafan. Del campo no esperes nada, son mas que tu, se odian pero se ayudan en todo y a ti te pueden apreciar pero 500 años de resentimiento hacen que siempre deseen ayudar a su vecino odiado y estafar al señorito de la ciudad.
> De trabajarlas si llega el madmax olvidate tambien, ni sabemos ni nos van a ayudar, las lindes se mueven solas, los mojones cambian de sitio en frios dias de marzo, con la lluvia, ellos tienen mil trucos y sabiduria que nosotros desconocemos y que no van a compartir, te moriras de hambre junto a tus hijos y se asomaran por tu ventana para ver cuando pueden entrar en tu casa a robar lo poco que te quede, cuando salgan de misa.



No soy de ciudad, soy de campo desde hace 15 años que me fui de Zaragoza, y tengo tierras que he ido comprando estos años, y las cultivo yo.. bueno, me hacen las labores, me cobran lo estipulado y ya esta, yo me encargo del riego, arreglar los aspersores, quitar algo de hierba, fertilizar, y cobrar cuando se cosecha y cobrar la parte de pac. y tengo alguna parcela, que la tengo lejos, y les queda mas cerca a otros, y la tengo a renta. unos 600 euros al año por hectárea de alquiler, mas la pack, mas de 1000 euros al año de la hectárea en total, menos es nada. uno que tenga pasta, si puede comprar 20 hectáreas juntas con agua, y con pac, es una buena inversión de momento, tanto si las cultivas aunque sea solo maíz o trigo, o si las dejas en alquiler. 20 hectáreas de regadío, según en que zona (hay unas mas caras que otras), salen por unos 115.000-20.000 euros, por lo menos en mi zona. si las compras es una buena oferta las puedes conseguir por 250.000-300000 euros. y con esas rentas puedes vivir bien. Calcula unos 15.000 euros al año de pac, mas el alquiler, o si es buena tierra para maíz, puedes sacar después de gastos, si te hacen las labores, semillas, abonos..etc al precio del maíz de ahora por unos 40.000 euros al año. Quien no trabaja en el campo es o bien porque le da miedo, porque no sabe de que va eso, o porque se piensa que los demás son los listos y tu el tonto. Yo tengo tractor también, y aperos, se lo compre a un vecino que se jubilo, pero no me da tiempo en labores, prefiero pagarlas, el tractor lo cojo poco.. cuando mas lo usas mas se rompe, y mas gastos en averías, prefiero usarlo para lo que lo uso mayormente, que esparcir el estiércol, sacarlo de la granja. moverlo....etc. Aqui se ha hablado de que tiene dinero y no sabe que hacer, no se sabe cuanto dinero... hablando de 200-300k si quiere buscarse la vida en otro lugar, es una buena inversion, y si, debera hacer cursos, o empezar ayudando a algun agricultor una temporada, aunque sea gratis, o ver videos y videos en youtube.. pero la tierra SIEMPRE FUE, es y SERA uno de los mejores negocios, y los mas estables. Ya lo veras en unos años.. (Recuerda, en tiempos de crisis graves, los ricos siempre han sido los terratenientes, siempre). Uno con 1 piso en madrid de 300.000 euros, no facturara nunca lo que un agricultor con ese piso.


----------



## ahoravasylocascas (9 Feb 2022)

Que ahorros?

Yo me meti hace ya seis meses, tengo clarinete que ésta va a ser gorda e irrepetible ( el timming no tanto).

En un mundo global los pisos buenos que no se puedan pagar por madrileños ya vendrá otro nacional aquí en busca de oportunidades y sino de Europa que España es barato y con buen clima... Y de los venezolanos ni hablamos

Pd:Ahorrar es de pobres


----------



## Gentilischi (9 Feb 2022)

No Residente Fiscal dijo:


> La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda.
> 
> Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion.
> 
> ...



Meterlo a bonos y esperar a que suban tipos. Cunado lo hagan, acto seguido meterlo en algún indexeados global del estilo VANGLVI.


----------



## nada2 (9 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Meterlo a bonos y esperar a que suban tipos. Cunado lo hagan, acto seguido meterlo en algún indexeados global del estilo VANGLVI.



Es alrevés, si compras bonos o tienes bonos comprados y suben los intereses, tus bonos valen menos y pierdes dinero, a no ser que esperes al vencimiento para recuperar lo invertido.
Si suben intereses y quieres RF, mejor a corto plazo, se pierde menos.
Bonos, si algún dia vuelven intereses del 10 o el 12%, entonces quizás vale la pena cobrarlos durante años (si no quiebra el emisor...).


----------



## latostat (9 Feb 2022)

Up


----------



## Jebediah (9 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No te está diciendo que no haya acumulado, te dice que hacer con ello para que no lo roben...



¿Dónde cojones me dice qué hacer para que no me lo roben?

Literalmente, está diciendo que no ha hecho nada hasta ahora y está preguntando qué hacer por que le parece que ya es tarde para todo. También parece tarde para que tú aprendas a leer.


----------



## mike69 (9 Feb 2022)

Sacado de un Subredit:

"En ausencia del patrón oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la confiscación a través de la inflación. 

No hay depósito seguro de valor. Si lo hubiera, el gobierno tendría que ilegalizar su tenencia, como se hizo en el caso del oro. 

Si todos decidieran, por ejemplo, convertir todos sus depósitos bancarios en plata o cobre o cualquier otro bien, y luego se negaran a aceptar cheques como pago de bienes, los depósitos bancarios perderían su poder adquisitivo y el crédito bancario creado por el gobierno no tendría ningún valor como un reclamo sobre los bienes. 

La política financiera del estado del bienestar exige que los propietarios de la riqueza no tengan forma de protegerse. Este es el triste secreto de las diatribas de los estatistas del bienestar contra el oro. 

El gasto deficitario es simplemente un esquema para la confiscación de la riqueza. 

El oro se interpone en el camino de este proceso insidioso. Se erige como un protector de los derechos de propiedad. 

Si uno capta esto, no tiene dificultad en comprender el antagonismo de los estatistas hacia el patrón oro."

Comprad oro insensatos.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Feb 2022)

Para estar acojonado por algo ,primero hay que tenerlo y le recuerdo que el 90% de los españoles está a 2 nóminas de la pobreza.


----------



## Autómata (2 Mar 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bonos ligados a la inflacion, y ante la gresca, fondos de volatilidad...



Pues al final los bonos ligados a la inflación fueron una buena medida. Expectativa de inflación disparada y bancos centrales que es previsible que no actúen como estaba descontado.....
Pero claro, había que apostar por ello, y a toro pasado se acierta siempre.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Mar 2022)

Tienes que dejar de llorar, si no tienes valor para invertir, tendras que conformarte con que la inflacion, haga que tu dinero valga algo menos.

PD- Las recetas estan al alcance de todos, tu decides.


----------



## alfamadrid (2 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Los pisos, al menos en Valencia, están en subida libre desde hace 6 meses. Estoy como el OP, con la sensación de que he llegado tarde a todo y de que si no hago nada me comerá el ahorro la inflación.
> En la zona de universidades de Valencia, por ejemplo, miré hace 2 años y pisos como este: https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96103191/ estaban en 140.000€, hoy en 169.000€ y creo que en 160.000€ desaparecería...



A mi me mola en la zona cercana de la glorieta de los anzuelos, hay obra nueva no muy cara y no está lejos del aqua etc


----------



## alfamadrid (2 Mar 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Consumir menos. Deje de fumar, deje de beber, deje de comprarse ropa por capricho, cancele suscripciones innecesarias, cambie a seguros más baratos, etcétera. Así compensa usted la inflación. Si esto lo hacen millones de personas, la inflación desaparece, hasta la del petróleo y la luz.



Quítate la vida y así te quitas de todo


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Mar 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Bonos del tesoro y fondos indexados, renta fija
> 
> Taluec



La renta fija ha sido una ruina todos estos años, se ha portado fatal.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Mar 2022)

Ojalá


----------



## geral (2 Mar 2022)

alfamadrid dijo:


> A mi me mola en la zona cercana de la glorieta de los anzuelos, hay obra nueva no muy cara y no está lejos del aqua etc



Tal vez desde la optica de Madrid no esté cara. Desde el análisis de mercado de Valencia si. Es una buena, pero la obra nueva está por encima de 300.000€ y eso es dificilisimo de sacar buena rentabilidad.


----------



## McFly (2 Mar 2022)

tienes que combatir con la inflacion
El unico vehiculo que esta funcionando son las criptos.
Ponerse un minero es una buena forma de entrar y si tienes fotovoltaica la electricidad es gratis
Si no sabes nada de mioneria los de Kriptosolar te lo hacen
Es una forma de escapar


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (3 May 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> te bajas una excel de sincrovest



No encuentro nada en Google, ¿de dónde has sacado ésto?


----------



## Dj Puesto (3 May 2022)

suena oportunista pero lo llevo diciendo varios años: materias primas. El siglo XXI ha sido el siglo de la ficción, en 2023 o así volveremos a la realidad, casi todas las cosas valiosas lo han sido durante siglos de forma casi inmutable, ahora hay demasiadas cosas valiosas intangibles con el riesgo que conlleva.


----------

